# This Weekend



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Had to take wife to Vegas last weekend, but not gonna miss this one. Tides are gonna be perfect!! Who'swill be out there with me?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I noticed that the tides looked good myself. If nothing comes up I'm gonna sneak away myself. Haven't been in a couple of weeks but all of this talk has got the juices a flowin'


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

there is a pretty good chance i'll be out there my self .


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am making the trek to Alabama waters this weekend with the new HPS light set-up.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Tides look good but water is going to be rough. West winds 15 to 20K.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (7/30/2008)*Had to take wife to Vegas last weekend, but not gonna miss this one. Tides are gonna be perfect!! Who'swill be out there with me?


Im goin!!! Where you going to be so I can plan on not interupting you in your spot????


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (7/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (7/30/2008)*Had to take wife to Vegas last weekend, but not gonna miss this one. Tides are gonna be perfect!! Who'swill be out there with me?
> ...


I'm gonna try the same place as last time. See you there.:moon


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (7/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (7/31/2008)*
> ...


 Roger that! See you at the killin grounds.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I still think I might be out there. Just not to fired up about it with the wx forecast. I havent been in a couple weeks I am starting to get the itch again. Good luck!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I checked NOAA. Looks like it definately gonna be a messy one. Oh well will just have to look for the sheltered spots.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Back waters won't be bad if the rain stays away.Won't know if you don't go.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I would probably go anyway, but if I go and it turns out to be a flop I have about a 130 miles to drive back to the house. That is the only reason I have to be a little more choosey about the conditons. I wish I had a weekend getaway place closer to the "Killin Grounds"!!! Then I would be in business.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/1/2008)*I would probably go anyway, but if I go and it turns out to be a flop I have about a 130 miles to drive back to the house. That is the only reason I have to be a little more choosey about the conditons. I wish I had a weekend getaway place closer to the "Killin Grounds"!!! Then I would be in business.


Dam 260 miles round trip for flounder gigging??????? You have got it bad. I think I would have to find me a new hobby. Have you ever figured out how much $$$$$ per pound your flounder fillets turn out to be after a night of gigging?????


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (8/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/1/2008)*I would probably go anyway, but if I go and it turns out to be a flop I have about a 130 miles to drive back to the house. That is the only reason I have to be a little more choosey about the conditons. I wish I had a weekend getaway place closer to the "Killin Grounds"!!! Then I would be in business.
> ...


After I fuel the truck up with diesel (34 gallons) and the boat (12 gallons) and the generator and spare can which is another (3 gallons) it starts to add up. The last trip I made to yalls neck of the woods cost me about 140$. This is not including what groceries were eat up on the expedition. If I am fishing in Florida with a 20 fish limit they will cost me about 8$ a fish. This is assuming that I get a limit. I like to fish in Florida don't get me wrong but when the conditions are right I like to go a little further west across the line where there isn't a limit because at today's gas prices it takes around 60 lbs of fish just for me to break even. This is sad to say because sometimes it starts to feel more like a job than a hobby. When it gets to that point you can no longer enjoy it.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Talk about having Flounder Fever bad. My friend Sean just posted this the other day in a plea for help, check link.

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/2511922/Flounder_Gigging_partner_neede#Post2511922

He lives in Dallas and every other weekend he flys down to Houston where I pick him up at the airport and then go get his boat and then its staight to Galveston Bay to work over San Louis Pass

What state has no limit?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *2112 (8/2/2008)*Talk about having Flounder Fever bad. My friend Sean just posted this the other day in a plea for help, check link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Pensacola Florida. A lot of the waters we fish here are seperated down the middle. One side of the Bay is Florida and the other side of the Bay is Alabama. In Florida we have a 10 per person 12 inch limit. Just across the other side of the Bay on the alabama side there is no limit but they have to be 12 inches. If I being a Florida resident launch my boat in Florida and head to Alabama by boat to gig I have to honor Florida law. It would be hard to explain to the man if you pulled up at the Fl launch with 2 people in the boat and have 40 flounder and try and get him to believe you really gigged the fish in Alabama waters. Just this year we started having to purchase saltwater Ala fishing license. There license used to be considered rod and reel license. I didnt need a Ala license to gig flounder in Ala but if I were to catch one on a hook and line you did. Crazy.... I guess all good things come to an end.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> There license used to be considered rod and reel license. I didnt need a Ala license to gig flounder in Ala




Now I didn't know it was that way before. I always had a lic.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *X-Shark (8/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > There license used to be considered rod and reel license. I didnt need a Ala license to gig flounder in Ala
> ...


It was true. Every year I would call the Al fish commision just to be sure it hadnt changed. They would always say that they had no law on the books for gigging flounder. Only if I were using rod and reel would I need a licence. But this year it changed from a rod and reel license to a saltwater license and now covers gigging.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *X-Shark (8/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > There license used to be considered rod and reel license. I didnt need a Ala license to gig flounder in Ala
> ...


I have been giving money to them for a while and now for no reason, this sucks.


----------

